# I have it, why dont you??



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use mine for cutting PVC pipe. It's not in me to strip wire with it.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I use mine for cutting PVC pipe. It's not in me to strip wire with it.


I started using it by accident for stripping wire. Had some xformers to hook up (250 mcm) and broke my razor knife. This was all I had and it worked like a charm.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I carry this and everyone is always wanting to borrow it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> I started using it by accident for stripping wire. Had some xformers to hook up (250 mcm) and broke my razor knife. This was all I had and it worked like a charm.



What? You grabbed some 250 and thought it was PVC pipe?


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I carry this and everyone is always wanting to borrow it.


Nice, can I borrow it too. 

We have an old hilti that works great.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I carry this and everyone is always wanting to borrow it.


 
What is it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AWKrueger said:


> What is it?


It's a DeWalt:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah, it's one of them DeWalt thing-a-ma-bobs.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think its a jiga-moo-juw :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Voltech that's a neat way to cleanly strip large cable for terminating. :thumbsup:

I have rigid pvc cutter just like that, I think I'll try it.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

This isn't an exact image (mine doesn't have the light) but I always have one of these in my tool belt. I use it for all the obvious stuff like picking up a bunch of metal parts or reaching a screw I dropped but I have one trick that I use it for that makes it great to have. I stack 2 or 3 rare earth neodymium magnets on the end of it and use it to locate sheetrock screws or metal studs when ever I'm doing a ceiling layout. I place a small piece of blue tape over each screw I find. It's way faster than using a digital stud finder to do a layout.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Voltech said:


> Nice, can I borrow it too.
> 
> We have an old hilti that works great.


 Sure why not every body else does.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

AWKrueger said:


> What is it?


It is a line laser. Great for lining lights up in hard ceilings and say if you had about 20 box's in a wall and we all know the floor isn't level you can stick it to a metal stud and mount all of your box's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It is a line laser. Great for lining lights up in hard ceilings and say if you had about 20 box's in a wall and we all know the floor isn't level you can stick it to a metal stud and mount all of your box's.


how much did you pay for yours? I am looking at getting one, and there are a few on ebay, I just don't want to pay too much.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> how much did you pay for yours? I am looking at getting one, and there are a few on ebay, I just don't want to pay too much.


 I paid $169 for a brand new one. It has been worth every penny.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> how much did you pay for yours? I am looking at getting one, and there are a few on ebay, I just don't want to pay too much.



You're laid off, dearie. What are looking at buying tools for?


Oh, wait..............Mr. BCSparkysHubby must have had extra-extra-extra overtime last week.:jester:


----------



## J.D. Electric (Sep 22, 2007)

do you know the Model # of that dewalt ?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

J.D. Electric said:


> do you know the Model # of that dewalt ?


 DW087K is the one that I have.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are times when I'd like to have one of these in my gangbox

http://www.autoweapons.com/photos10/feb/2633hkg3k.html


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> there are times when I'd like to have one of these in my gangbox
> 
> http://www.autoweapons.com/photos10/feb/2633hkg3k.html


To heck with the gang box......... hanging off my shoulder would be nice.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

wildleg said:


> there are times when I'd like to have one of these in my gangbox
> 
> http://www.autoweapons.com/photos10/feb/2633hkg3k.html


H&K is so expensive, I'd be happy with a real M4.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

This mostly sets on my bench, sometimes I bring it in my service van. Makes a fine AM/FM radio.
General Dynamics R2590


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Really???


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I have it, why dont you??



Cause you took it.  :jester:


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

> This mostly sets on my bench, sometimes I bring it in my service van. Makes a fine AM/FM radio.
> General Dynamics R2590


drsparky,

When you get tired of the service monitor let me know, I be glad to give you a REALLY nice FM radio for it.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It is a line laser. Great for lining lights up in hard ceilings and say if you had about 20 box's in a wall and we all know the floor isn't level you can stick it to a metal stud and mount all of your box's.


I use mine anytime I can. I love using it for hanging a strut rack for long runs. Keeps them all lined up with out pulling a measurement. Makes a great reference point for measurements.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Cause you took it.  :jester:


 :laughing:


----------



## J.D. Electric (Sep 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> DW087K is the one that I have.


Thanks checking ebay now :thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You're laid off, dearie. What are looking at buying tools for?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait..............Mr. BCSparkysHubby must have had extra-extra-extra overtime last week.:jester:


one can never have too many tools......


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> one can never have too many tools......


 Amen, I know that is right. You can also use that laser around the house. The magnet will let it stick to the corner bead to hang pictures and so on.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Amen, I know that is right. You can also use that laser around the house. The magnet will let it stick to the corner bead to hang pictures and so on.


yep, eyeballing one on ebay for a good deal right now....:thumbsup:


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry its big


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

nick.pei said:


> Sorry its big


 Wow, I like that!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nick.pei said:


> Sorry its big


I call 'em _Hot Dogs_.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I call 'em _Hot Dogs_.


 I have 2 of them. I call them hot dogs also. I like them a lot better than a book of numbers. You can make any number you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've only used the booklet, I like it, where do you get those?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> I've only used the booklet, I like it, where do you get those?


 The supply houses around here stock them.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I have one of those"number dogs" as we call them,only use them in a pinch when the cloth style" Brady Tags" are missing the number I need.The plastic numbers don't stick as well for me,they take longer to make a two-digit number.The real reason,though,is I always end up loosing in a wrestling match with the roll I'm trying to cut off,and pull out way to much tape.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I carry this and everyone is always wanting to borrow it.


well just scored one for 120 on ebay, and the guy is local, so may be able to save on shipping. yay me.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> well just scored one for 120 on ebay, and the guy is local, so may be able to save on shipping. yay me.


 That is a good deal. Is it new? I would go pick it up myself just to save on shipping.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

now new new but looks pretty dang close to it. it is bound to be more than 150 in Canada since they LOVE to gouge us here. Just waiting to hear from the guy to arrange a pick up.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl, you've gotta be one of the coolest wives ever.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> BCSparkyGirl, you've gotta be one of the coolest wives ever.


 Jealous???


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

That is slick. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> well just scored one for 120 on ebay, and the guy is local, so may be able to save on shipping. yay me.


Good on ya. I want one of those.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> BCSparkyGirl, you've gotta be one of the coolest wives ever.


well, I try............:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Jealous???


I would be...:laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm. ..."I have one. Why don't you?"

I have to say "Any *basic tool* that you _should_ have, and are asking to borrow."

Or, not even actually _asking_, just "Let me see your channellocks". :no:


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> well, I try............:laughing:


A woman who wants to be a mom, but loves HER tools too. Wow Mr BCSparkyGirl the only problem you have is you can't borrow her tools. But on the other hand she can't complain when you come home with a new fancy thing-a-bob.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> I've only used the booklet, I like it, where do you get those?


I used those in TN and they dont stock them here in MS (least not where I go). People look at me crazy when I ask about a hot dog of numbers


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

r_merc said:


> But on the other hand she can't complain when you come home with a new fancy thing-a-bob.


I never do.:thumbsup:


----------



## 600 Volt Sparky (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You're laid off, dearie. What are looking at buying tools for?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait..............Mr. BCSparkysHubby must have had extra-extra-extra overtime last week.:jester:


 WHY DO YOU HATE WOMEN SO MUCH?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

....................


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

600 Volt Sparky said:


> WHY DO YOU HATE WOMEN SO MUCH?


Huh? What are you yelling about?:blink:


----------

